# Theme Engine Theme Generator



## r2doesinc

Ever get frustrated with those damn xmls? Manually typing in all the stuff for each image? Then having to rename them all too?!

I started my first theme today and about went nuts doing it, so I wrote a little tool that helps speed the process along. Instead of taking an hour to create a 100 image xml, this bad boy can generate a thousand image xml in the blink of an eye. Enjoy









https://github.com/r2DoesInc/Theme-Generator/blob/master/ThemeGenerator.sh

cd to the directory containing all your theme images for that specific package, and just run the script.


----------



## cory46

Do you mind if I link to this post from my Theme Guides post over at droidxforums.com?


----------



## r2doesinc

# DO WHAT THE **** YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
# Version 2, December 2004
#
# Copyright (C) 2004 Sam Hocevar <[email protected]>
# Copyright (C) 2011 T3hh4xx0r <[email protected]>
#
# Everyone is permitted to copy and distribute verbatim or modified
# copies of this license document, and changing it is allowed as long
# as the name is changed.
#
# DO WHAT THE **** YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE
# TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR COPYING, DISTRIBUTION AND MODIFICATION
#
# 0. You just DO WHAT THE **** YOU WANT TO.

;D


----------



## cory46

Ha awesome.. Figured that was the case just wanted to give you a heads up first. Appreciate it (nice used of the license use in ADW too haha)


----------



## r2doesinc

haha thats what he uses too? i stumbled across it a while back, cant remember what i was looking for. saw it and was like well damn, that about sums it all up perfectly


----------



## cory46

haha yeah its in there too and your right it does fit haha


----------



## r2doesinc

Updated it again


----------



## nmiltner

Is this for Linux or Windows?
I've got a pretty hack script for Linux, but it still takes a lot of manual editing.


----------



## nmiltner

nevermind. the .sh gives it away. I'm going to have to check it out.
Thanks for this in advance


----------



## r2doesinc

Ya, I dont play on windows much


----------



## Brett6781

Very interesting! This should speed my prototype first theme along nicely! Looking at doing a green lightning theme to make this S-AMOLED screen shine in all it's sexy colors


----------



## bretth18

Brett6781 said:


> Very interesting! This should speed my prototype first theme along nicely! Looking at doing a green lightning theme to make this S-AMOLED screen shine in all it's sexy colors


If you need a tester, Hit me up


----------



## Stetsonaw

Found this today, great tool for batch renaming files, making renaming all those app pngs a snap! 1-4a Rename. Very basic tool for making changes. Gonna save quite a few hours!!


----------



## r2doesinc

ive updated it a bit to generate the other redirection.xml and stuff, but i havent had much time. im also working on a build bot lol


----------



## r2doesinc

its been updated again. take a look, gimme some feedback too please.


----------



## r2doesinc

im going to spend some time on this now and see if i cant get it working a bit better.
in the meantime, if youd like to help me out a lot, rootz is giving away a Charge, its be awesome if you voted for me. 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?924-Developer-phone-give-away...-The-Droid-Charge....


----------



## rycheme

Has there been any more progress on this? I just found the thread today and am looking forward to trying it out!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## r2doesinc

No, there hasn't really.


----------

